# Die größten Ordner

## LL0rd

Hallo Leute,

kann mir von euch jemand sagen, wie ich die X größten Ordner (die Ordner, die am meisten Speicherplatz belegen) unter einem Pfad finden kann? 

Beispiel:

```
/home/dr - 10GB

/home/dr/Mails - 1GB

/home/dr/Mails/cur/ - 0,9GB

/home/dr/Mails/new/ - 0,1GB

/home/dr/MP3 - 2GB

/home/dr/MP3/Rammstein - 2GB

/home/dr/Porns - 7GB
```

Und so soll etwa die Ausgabe aussehen, nach dem Ausführen von ..... /home/dr/

```

/home/dr/Porns - 7GB

/home/dr/MP3 - 2GB

/home/dr/Mails - 1GB

```

Wie mache ich so etwas?

----------

## Genone

```
du -sb /home/dr/* | sort -rn
```

wenn die Angabe in Bytes ausreicht.

----------

## Josef.95

Oder auch

```
du -h --max-depth=1 /home/dr/* | sort -rn
```

MfG

----------

## Genone

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Oder auch
> 
> ```
> du -h --max-depth=1 /home/dr/* | sort -rn
> ```
> ...

 

Funktioniert blos nicht richtig wenn unterschiedliche Grössenordnungen auftauchen (für sort -n sind 100KB > 5GB)

----------

## manuels

dann nimm anstatt dem -h flag das -b flag. dann laufts mit sort

----------

## Genone

 *manuels wrote:*   

> dann nimm anstatt dem -h flag das -b flag. dann laufts mit sort

 

Du meinst so wie in meinem Beispiel weiter oben?  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

@Genone

Hehe, danke für die Korrektur, es war mein Fehler  :Embarassed: 

----------

